# condition check for our kune sow?



## josiegirl123 (Jan 30, 2021)

hi there we have some kunes and i was hoping to get a condition check on our 2 year old kune sow. we bought her pregnant and she had 5 healthy piglets last june. we are trying to get her pregnant again and just put her in with a boar we recently acquired since our baby boar isnt quite old enough. however, my husbands friend is visiting and since hes been here he has been overfeeding her. i didnt realize how much grain he had been giving them. anyway, shes on a diet now but im worried about whether she'll be able to get pregnant if shes overweight. what do you guys think about her weight? also, i noticed her teats are looking quite developed but maybe its just fat? i dont think our 8 month old boar would work up the cohones to breed her. do her teats look pregnant or just fat to you?


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 31, 2021)

Not sure if those teats are pregnant or fat...

But WOW is she round!

I have read that Kune Kunes get fat pretty easily...

We have 2..  but are just raising them to slaughter.


----------



## josiegirl123 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes she is round! She was doing very well on a couple lbs grain or less plus milk and clover hay. Then last month my husbands friend started staying with us. I found out last week that he would give her and he piglets a bucket and a half of grain per feeding if there wasn't any hay. That's 8 or 9 lbs!!! Per feeding! Plus hay and milk. No wonder she got so far so fast. I'm sort of miffed about it cuz we wanted her to be bred this month for piglets this summer. Might be difficult now.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 31, 2021)

josiegirl123 said:


> Yes she is round! She was doing very well on a couple lbs grain or less plus milk and clover hay. Then last month my husbands friend started staying with us. I found out last week that he would give her and he piglets a bucket and a half of grain per feeding if there wasn't any hay. That's 8 or 9 lbs!!! Per feeding! Plus hay and milk. No wonder she got so far so fast. I'm sort of miffed about it cuz we wanted her to be bred this month for piglets this summer. Might be difficult now.


I completely agree..

I would be a bit ticked...  not just the missed breeding, but that is a bunch of money.


----------



## josiegirl123 (Feb 1, 2021)

Well I should clarify that was 8-9 lbs for her plus her 5 7 month old piglets and 1 8 month old boar. But it's still far more grain then all of them need together since the young ones only need 1.5 lbs a day when not receiving extras. 

I blame my husband hes the one who should've taught him how to measure lol. 

I must say I am very excited to grow fodder beets, pumpkins, corn and such to keep them through the winter next year. With veggies and milk and clover hay they'll do great on little to no grain. Wish I had the foresight to plant extras last summer.


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 1, 2021)

Actually one year we heard the town was doing a pumpkin smash thing...  

I made my kids gather up bags of the smashed pumpkins...  used it as free animal feed all winter.


----------

